# Replacing radio question



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Man you have a lot of reading to do . this is a very tricky ? to start with .


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I agree with the previous poster. While it "should" be plug and play, you will likely find a bunch of connections in the back that have no given wires that will connect up to them. I recently tried to upgrade my Eco radio to a LTZ/Verano version and ran into that.


LonePiper said:


> SO, assuming I can find a wrecked Cruze with the correct radio, How much trouble/effort will I have to replace the current AM/FM/CD radio with one that has the USB input, which is what I really want?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Another issue is that the radio is tagged to that car. So trying another from a cruze, wont work.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I'm not certain- but the USB maybe part of a different harness which is in your car. You have to check on that- see if it is. If so, then you maybe closer than you think.

The one caveat which you will run into is that your dealer will have to reprogram to your VIN the new radio. Most dealers charge about $80 for this service.


newsguy99 said:


> Another issue is that the radio is tagged to that car. So trying another from a cruze, wont work.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LonePiper (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess, with all the aggravation, its just not worth it. Next time, I will confirm before I drive away.

Thanks for all the information from all of you. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

What about an aftermarket unit from Crutchfield?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I thought further about your dilemma. Assuming my radio upgrade works, I will ship you my existing unit (which supports USB integration) for free, but you will need to pay shipping to your place. Then you're left figuring out some of the wiring.


----------



## LonePiper (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, I appreciate the offer! Let me know if it works out. While you are behind your radio, tell me, if you can, what the antenna lead looks like. I bought an online amp but I am concerned that the connectors are different. Let me know what is back there please. Thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

